# Any Benefit To Hooking Up To 50 Amp?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I have always wondered if there was any advantage, or disadvantage, to hooking the Outback up to the 50 Amp plug at the campground. I know that it is okay to do it, I was just wondering if given the choice, should I choose the 50 or just stick with the 30.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

No benefit...

The trailer can only draw so much -- so if you are hooked to a 30, 50, 4000, its not going to help any...

and actually -- if i remember correctly -- i think CamperAndy had the facts on this - a 50 amp circuit is really only 2 -25 amps linked together so when you buy the 50 to 30 amp converter you actually loose 5 amps -- but I may be misquoting...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> No benefit...
> 
> The trailer can only draw so much -- so if you are hooked to a 30, 50, 4000, its not going to help any...
> 
> ...


IF you hook to the 50, will it only draw what it draws....or is there a "build-up" of excess that could cause damage (oh yeah - I understand electricity







)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> No benefit...
> 
> The trailer can only draw so much -- so if you are hooked to a 30, 50, 4000, its not going to help any...
> 
> ...


You got it right Ghosty. A 50 amp service is actually 2 by 25 amp service loops. You do drop to 25 amps when you adapter your 30 amp plug to a 50 amp service.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't think of an advantage. The most you'll get is 30 amps as Ghosty said.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

So the real answer would be,

If given the opportunity to hook up to a 50 or a 30, always choose the 30, right?

I base this on the loss of 5 amps when hooking up to the 50, which is really a 25 amp X2.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> So the real answer would be,
> 
> If given the opportunity to hook up to a 50 or a 30, always choose the 30, right?
> 
> ...


Darn it! My High School teacher WAS right. I will need math in the future. Dooh!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> > So the real answer would be,
> ...


Yes Jim
Just think of the good math
1/3 of this 1/3 of that 1/3 this and you have a great drink









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> > So the real answer would be,
> ...


Yeah - but mine wasn't!!! I've got you guys!!!!







Guess he never knew about OB.com where there's ALWAYS someone to help you out with whatcha need!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> .... good math
> [snapback]131217[/snapback]​


THAT is an oxymoron!!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > No benefit...
> ...


Andy,
I must respectfully disagree. The 50 amp hookup is actually 2 x 50 amp circuits.
The load required to trip the breaker on the pole is anything in excess of 50 amps per phase, not 25 amps.
You will NOT lose 5 amps by hooking up to this plug. The maximum you can draw is 30 amps based on the 30 amp main breaker in the trailer.
A 50 amp adapter is a good idea to carry for those times when the 30 amp receptacle at the pedestal is damaged or heavily worn. most people use the 30 amp receptacle, so it does tend to get worn out faster than the 50 amp receptacle will.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know a guy that always ask for 50 amp service because he claims he gets a better site. Is that true?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ravens35 said:


> I know a guy that always ask for 50 amp service because he claims he gets a better site. Is that true?
> [snapback]131369[/snapback]​


Thats really gonna vary from one CG to another. Some places have no 50 amp at all. Other places have 50 amp at every site. I've also seen places that only had 50 amp in their "Pull through" sites which were more expensive, but not necessarily "Nicer".


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

With all this talk about 50 amp, it makes me wonder how difficult it would be to upgrade one's TT to accommodate 50 amps?









I'm assuming one would only need to do so to get better use of A/C, microwave, lights and such all at one time or to run maybe 2 A/Cs at the same time?

Any thoughts?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > .... good math
> ...


Oh! Oh! Did I hear a math question?









Happy Trails,
Doug

(A whatamoron?)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> With all this talk about 50 amp, it makes me wonder how difficult it would be to upgrade one's TT to accommodate 50 amps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not difficult at all.
The only items needed are a ner shore power cord and a new power distribution center The box with all the fuses and breakers in it). The actual converter can be re-used.
The cost to benefit factor don't make it a wortwhile upgrade for a TT IMHO.
Now if I had a fiver and wanted to add a second A/C unit, I might consider it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well boys and girls I have done a bit more research on this and I need to add a bit (well I guess a big correction) of a correction.

A 50 amp RV service can provide a full 50 amps to each of the hot leg of the 50 amp outlet. I can seem to think of how to word this so it makes sense but you can get 50 amps of 240 vac (hot to hot) and 50 amps on each hot leg (hot to neutral) . Since the two hots are on different phases then even if both hots have 50 amps the neutral would only see the current of one leg at any given time.

There still may be no benefit of connecting to a 50 amp service if the campgrounds voltage is low bur the 50 amp plug may be in better condition then the 30 amp outlet. So it may make a better connection.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


oxy-moron 

Substance added to wash to make morons cleaner.










Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > 1stTimeAround said:
> ...


You're making me really thirsty Don...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> you can get 50 amps of 240 vac (hot to hot) and 50 amps on each hot leg (hot to neutral)


Andy,

So are you saying the only way you get 50A/leg is with 240V, and you still will only get 25A/leg at 120V?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> you can get 50 amps of 240 vac (hot to hot) and 50 amps on each hot leg (hot to neutral)


Andy,

So are you saying the only way you get 50A/leg is with 240V, and you still will only get 25A/leg at 120V?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

My research has shown that you get 50 amp max at 240 vac and you can get 50 amp per leg at 120 vac this actually combines to give you 100 amps of total power available. This where I mess up before as my understanding was that you got a max of 50 amps at 120 vac, thus the 25 amp per leg assumption.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

This sounds just like a standard 240V outlet in a house, like for a dryer, etc. Two independent 120V phases plus neutral.
I guess it should be pointed out that the 50 to 30 adapter only grabs one of the phases, so it is still limited to 50A. The only way to get the full 100A would be to add some wiring to the trailer, picking up the other phase, such as a separate circuit for the Air Conditioner.

Bob


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> This sounds just like a standard 240V outlet in a house, like for a dryer, etc. Two independent 120V phases plus neutral.
> I guess it should be pointed out that the 50 to 30 adapter only grabs one of the phases, so it is still limited to 50A. The only way to get the full 100A would be to add some wiring to the trailer, picking up the other phase, such as a separate circuit for the Air Conditioner.
> 
> Bob


You are correct Bob.
The receptacle used is a standard stove/range receptacle and the 50 to 30 adapter grabs one phase giving you 50 amps at 120 VAC.
You are still limited to 30 amps by the main breaker in the trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Andy & Jim, I think I've got it now. 25A/Leg at 240V and 50A/Leg at 120V. Right?



W4DRR said:


> The only way to get the full 100A would be to add some wiring to the trailer


I'd love to see the TT that would require that kind of power!, eh Bob!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

amps schmamps, just give me some shore power


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, Andy & Jim, I think I've got it now. 25A/Leg at 240V and 50A/Leg at 120V. Right?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


This IS NO 25 amp limit in this picture my friend.
not complaing to you Doug, just want to make sure you understand correctly.
You can draw 50 amps PER LEG for a total of 100 amps. The catch is that within that 100 amp load, you can have no single load over 50 amps. If you exceed a load of 50 amps on any one leg, then you will trip a breaker.
picture having two 50 amp generators at a camp site. each generator has two 25 amp heaters plugged into it. You have a total of 50 amps load on each generator and a total of a 100 amp load in your camp site.
Now even though you are running that 100 amp load, You cannot move a third heater over to the first generator because you would exceed the 50 amp limit of that generator.
Same way on 50 amp shore power. If you exceed 50 amps on any one leg, the breaker will trip and shut down both legs.
Even though you have a total of 100 amps available to you.

Now want me to get into the neutral wire and how it only carries the difference of the load between the two hot legs?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Man you guys just don't get it at all, let me explain. The 2nd leg of the 50 amp curcuit can be used to power your convery belt which coincidently requires the exact same amount of power as the tt powered by the 1st leg of the curcuit. This causes an exact balance of power usage, thereby allowing the Outback to lift off for flight. Now is that more clear?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> OK, Andy & Jim, I think I've got it now. 25A/Leg at 240V and 50A/Leg at 120V. Right?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


This IS NO 25 amp limit in this picture my friend.
not complaing to you Doug, just want to make sure you understand correctly.
You can draw 50 amps PER LEG for a total of 100 amps. The catch is that within that 100 amp load, you can have no single load over 50 amps. If you exceed a load of 50 amps on any one leg, then you will trip a breaker.
picture having two 50 amp generators at a camp site. each generator has two 25 amp heaters plugged into it. You have a total of 50 amps load on each generator and a total of a 100 amp load in your camp site.
Now even though you are running that 100 amp load, You cannot move a third heater over to the first generator because you would exceed the 50 amp limit of that generator.
Same way on 50 amp shore power. If you exceed 50 amps on any one leg, the breaker will trip and shut down both legs.
Even though you have a total of 100 amps available to you.

Now want me to get into the neutral wire and how it only carries the difference of the load between the two hot legs?
[/quote]







Wow! I get it now, why didn't you just say that in the first place????


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

> Now want me to get into the neutral wire and how it only carries the difference of the load between the two hot legs?


Which is correct. If the loads are perfectly balanced, the current on the neutral wire will be zero.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, got it now! No 25A!



Katrina said:


> Now want me to get into the neutral wire and how it only carries the difference of the load between the two hot legs?


Let's see, that would be a function of the whole AC thing, right?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now want me to get into the neutral wire and how it only carries the difference of the load between the two hot legs?


Let's see, that would be a function of the whole AC thing, right?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]









Man, am I dizzy!!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just googled this. Read at http://users3.ev1.net/~crossstitch/RVWiring/wiring.html about RV wiring. The only problem that I would see about using a 50 amp service instead of a 30 amp would be that you now have eleminated a safety feature of having the service box kick out if you have an overload. The service inside the RV should handle this, but it would take a larger overload to kick out the service box. The advantage though is that I have hooked into some campsites that the breaker was worn out and would trip easily at lower loading than the marked 30 amps. Nothing so madding as to have to go out in the middle of the night and reset the breaker on the post. I don't think that you would loss much by using an adapter and hooking up into a 50 amp service, but you won't gain much either. if there is too much loading on the whole system, you will still have low voltage problems even if you are hooked into a 100 amp service, and it is the voltage that makes the difference in operating your RV.


----------

